# ranger reata 1850 opinions please



## cjbass (Apr 29, 2007)

Im looking for a used walleye style boat and thought i wanted a superfisherman 186.Then i found a used reata 1850 that the more i read about it the more im liking it.My only concern is how well do they handle the rough water of lake erie?The boat would be used for inland fishing and kids tubing but also want to be able to set up to troll lake erie comfortably.Just looking for some opinions please.Thanks guys


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

I almost bought one. It would be a great boat for what you want to do with it. The only reason I didn't buy, was it wouldn't fit in my garage and that was a deal breaker. I now have a lund impact. It is a great boat and fits in the garage by about 2" both height and length. I like the layout and storage of the lund better, but the Ranger will handle rough water better and will have a lot of room in the cockpit. I spoke with the guys at Vic's for a good long while about it a few years ago, its a great boat for fishing and a family.

Good luck with your choice. 

BTW, the guys at Vic's are great.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's the same hull as the Fisherman model. If so it will ride very well. My ex tournament partner here in Iowa had the 185 Fisherman and it rode well. I didn't like the U shaped boxes in the back. The Reata doesn't have them, and I do prefer that layout. I dont' think you will do wrong with this boat. I'd take a sea trial once the water on Erie is open before you buy it You can do a sale dependant on sea trial and make sure you get a survey!!!!!


----------



## cjbass (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the response keep them coming.The boat is in north carolina so there won't be no testing on Lake Erie but the seller does live on a lake so I could test drive it which is great since everything up this way is hard right now. The boat is a 2006 and it has a Yamaha 150 hdpi with 150hrs and I would have to add kicker and better electronics to get it where I want it.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I'm sure you could find one closer rigged for great lakes fishing, also make sure it hasn't been ran in salt water. It'll be a great boat and handle Erie very well, lots of fishing room, great trailer and ranger quality.


----------



## GYoung36 (Nov 2, 2011)

Are you strictly looking at fiberglass models?


----------



## cjbass (Apr 29, 2007)

I wasn't aware they made a aluminum reata 1850.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

I almost bought one, but then I realized i was making a huge compromise on my ability to bass fish out of whatever boat I ended up with. But if you are mostly trolling and fishing big water for saugeyes and walleyes, then the 1850 is probably A good choice. It's also a decent boat for cruising around and towing skiers/tubes. I ended up with a bass boat because it fit my needs better but it sounds like the 1850 would be a great choice for you. Don't get one with less than a 150 on it!


----------



## Fish Catcher Jim (Aug 27, 2014)

cjbass said:


> Im looking for a used walleye style boat and thought i wanted a superfisherman 186.Then i found a used reata 1850 that the more i read about it the more im liking it.My only concern is how well do they handle the rough water of lake erie?The boat would be used for inland fishing and kids tubing but also want to be able to set up to troll lake erie comfortably.Just looking for some opinions please.Thanks guys


Hi cjbass,
I do grasp this is an old thread but I am wondering if you went with the 1850 reata or not ?

Just recently began to rethink things and going back to glass over aluminum makes a lot of sense to me and these new 1850 LS and MS Reatas are looking pretty good to me.

Any way what ever you decided on, I hope it is serving you well.
Thanks 
Jim


----------



## cjbass (Apr 29, 2007)

Fish Catcher Jim said:


> Hi cjbass,
> I do grasp this is an old thread but I am wondering if you went with the 1850 reata or not ?
> 
> Just recently began to rethink things and going back to glass over aluminum makes a lot of sense to me and these new 1850 LS and MS Reatas are looking pretty good to me.
> ...



Hi Jim I ended up going with a Starcraft superfisherman 186 and really like it and have no complaints, but I was on a budget and found a loaded one in my price range. If money wasn't a issue I would have went fiberglass for sure.


----------



## Fish Catcher Jim (Aug 27, 2014)

cjbass said:


> Hi Jim I ended up going with a Starcraft superfisherman 186 and really like it and have no complaints, but I was on a budget and found a loaded one in my price range. If money wasn't a issue I would have went fiberglass for sure.


Hi cj,
How is the 186 with say 3 or 4 of you in it fishing? I thinking casting from the same side.

One more thought, does the 186 get blown around easily like many high sided aluminum boats?
First motorized boat I guided out was a 16 foot HD Star craft and a 25 horse mariner. 

Glad to hear you like it!!
Jim


----------



## cjbass (Apr 29, 2007)

Fish Catcher Jim said:


> Hi cj,
> How is the 186 with say 3 or 4 of you in it fishing? I thinking casting from the same side.
> 
> One more thought, does the 186 get blown around easily like many high sided aluminum boats?
> ...


With 3 guys casting no issues at all,4 is little crowded but is not terrible if they are experience fisherman.Trolling with 4 is no problem at all.It does sit a little high in the water and catch some wind but is not terrible and im coming from a a fiberglass bass boat so it is a huge difference . I have had no issue being able to control it in the wind.


----------

